# UK Masters 2010



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKMasters2010

July 10-11, 2010

Just so that everybody can go mental talking about it four months in advance. Registration will open after Bristol Spring and the competition will be held in Bristol, hopefully at another venue I have found. The date is 90% certain at this point, but once registration opens it will not change.

I hope that everyone with exams etc will be done by then.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going to actually kill my dad if I don't go to this.

Actually kill him.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I may have a few exams after this period
But not enough to stop me going!!!


----------



## Escher (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah, I think I will be in the US by then...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> Ah, I think I will be in the US by then...



and I may be in the UK by then  Lets just hope Czech open is the weekend before/after.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 14, 2010)

From their website: The Czech Open festival, which includes the speedcubong competition, will take place between July 15th and August 1st. No clash with UK Masters then


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

TMOY said:


> From their website: The Czech Open festival, which includes the speedcubong competition, will take place between July 15th and August 1st. No clash with UK Masters then



Yes that is deliberate  Lars and I did our research.

Rowan: If it was the week before, would you be in the US then? That remains a valid option if the venue isn't free on this weekend.


----------



## Escher (Mar 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Rowan: If it was the week before, would you be in the US then? That remains a valid option if the venue isn't free on this weekend.



Hmm, probably not, I was intending to go just after my birthday (29/6)... The weekend before would be feasible though, unlike the current date.
Thanks for offering to change though


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan: If it was the week before, would you be in the US then? That remains a valid option if the venue isn't free on this weekend.
> ...



It's only because [huskyvoice] I love you [/huskyvoice]


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll have to get back into shape quickly. My exams finish at the end of June, and I won't be cubing much during exam time.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 14, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I'll have to get back into shape quickly.


Should be easy for a fast Square-1 solver like you.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

TMOY said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to get back into shape quickly.
> ...



Let's hope it's a fist fist.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 14, 2010)

can't wait now i just havce to pursuade my parents to let me go


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

But not left fist-left fist


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> But not left fist-left fist



I'm pretty sure that you should just constantly lean right throughout the exam period to make SURE you don't get left fist - left fist.

Goodness me, 14 posts in, 4 months early, already talking crap.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

But then I might get right fist-right fist.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome! The date sounds good to me . Competition will finish and I will run off to a pub to watch England win the World Cup Final. Or not.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKMasters2010
> 
> July 10-11, 2010
> 
> ...



Website under construction!


----------



## Toad (Mar 22, 2010)

I think someone might have found their first competition after exams... That certain someone might also be very happy about this


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm there!

Where is this new venue you have found?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> I'm there!
> 
> Where is this new venue you have found?



There are a few on the cards. Hotel with function room, perhaps a school. The other possibility is having it in Bath at a school because I would be able to get a free venue as Kris works there  Uni is a no no because I'm not part of a puzzle society.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

Would we all fit in a Bath?


----------



## jiggy (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Would we all fit in a Bath?



 I laughed far too hard at this!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> sutty17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm there!
> ...


*cough*
Sheffield
*cough*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Would we all fit in a Bath?



Well, you're quite compact but I'm quite lanky and it'd be all knees and elbows -- best go for a more traditional venue


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > sutty17 said:
> ...



There is a competition in the north already, and if you want one where you live, just organise it  I wouldn't be completely against a location in the south that wasn't Bristol, but I would need to know something about the area and need transport. Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> ...if you want one where you live, just organise it



I've given some serious thought about hosting a competition in Nottingham - to the extent of making enquiries of various venues and considering cheap and cheerful accommodation. I believe I have some good ideas but it's a bit far from coming together at this stage 

It's a good exercise however, in appreciation of what goes into making these events work well. I am in awe of Charlie for putting her heart and soul out there and making this happen.

Three cheers for Charlie! Hip, hip!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 25, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ...if you want one where you live, just organise it
> ...



HOOORAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can't believe nobody posted that before me


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

I would've if I'd seen it. Anyway....HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 25, 2010)

should deffo have this in Belfast


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Stay in Bristol!
As proven this weekend (and at Bristol Open 2009) we get new WRs in Bristol!

You should also make it a 3-day competition


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh how did I not notice this thread before...
I'll definitely make it this time! And I really hope to meet Rowan too so end of June sounds awesome!


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm considering the Finnish Open (lots of big cube bld there!), which will apparently be at the end of June (19-20th or 26-27th), so my personal choice would be one of the first 2 weekends in July


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm in Shanghai at that period, so most likely that i'll hold one comp in Shanghai

if there are comps in Sept, Oct or Nov i'll definitely come as long as it's not in the exam week


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

I definitely think it should stay in Bristol 'cos it's just an awesome city.

Also, I can only really do 10th/11th July and then the two weekends after that. Can't really do anything before...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 29, 2010)

i thought the date was already set? I was planning on it being the week before czech open, so that I could come to both. Hopefully ticket prices go down though :/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> i thought the date was already set? I was planning on it being the week before czech open, so that I could come to both. Hopefully ticket prices go down though :/



Yeah the date is pretty much set (90% sure) but it may change according to availability. It won't change once the registration has opened though.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn, I can only make the 11th.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 29, 2010)

If the location was to change, I think a good idea would be to follow in the footsteps of the UK open and have it at a football stadium? Perhaps in Glasgow? At Celtic park? (With matchday package included)?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 29, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> If the location was to change, I think a good idea would be to follow in the footsteps of the UK open and have it at a football stadium? Perhaps in Glasgow? At Celtic park? (With matchday package included)?



Only issue with that is cost. The UK Open is heavily funded by Seventowns, which our comps are not. They do help us as much of possible, but naturally they cannot provide a massive lush venue for every competition  I did look at football grounds in Bristol but they aren't central, which just makes it annoying for accommodation etc.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > If the location was to change, I think a good idea would be to follow in the footsteps of the UK open and have it at a football stadium? Perhaps in Glasgow? At Celtic park? (With matchday package included)?
> ...


*cough*
Sheffield
*cough*


----------



## Brettludlow (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahhh i might be in Spain then 
Hopefully not
If so
I'm in


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 29, 2010)

Manchester 
suppose I better start to organise myself instantly when dates are set so I don't cause problems for the whole world when trying to get accomodation the day of the comp :s


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Manchester
> suppose I better start to organise myself instantly when dates are set so I don't cause problems for the whole world when trying to get accomodation the day of the comp :s


I think I was the problem. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 29, 2010)

YAYZ!!! I can now make both days!


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 5, 2010)

This may be my first official competition i got to XD. One quick question will there be any team events i.e 3x3x3 team.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 7, 2010)

It depends on how long we have the venue for. I have nothing against those events but if we have to be straight out in the evening then there is not enough time.
It d


HsilgnE RelyT said:


> This may be my first official competition i got to XD. One quick question will there be any team events i.e 3x3x3 team.


It


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, even if there isnt enough time i still look foward to going XD


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 7, 2010)

is it going to be at the same venue as Bristol Spring?


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> is it going to be at the same venue as Bristol Spring?





CharlieCooper said:


> July 10-11, 2010
> ... hopefully at another venue I have found.



Hey Thom, have you seen how close we are in 4x4?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 7, 2010)

I still haven't decided. It's hard to get in contact with potential venues because everywhere has been closed over Easter!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2010)

Is UK Nationals still going ahead?

And is this still set for Jul 10-11?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes and yes. When registration opens it's 100%. I just need to hear from venues and such.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't go anyway (to Nationals)  Well, I don't think so...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I can't go anyway (to Nationals)  Well, I don't think so...



Let me know soon if you can. Really influences the event choices


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2010)

Its a no no for me too
Exams and work
The masters will be a go go though


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> sutty17 said:
> 
> 
> > is it going to be at the same venue as Bristol Spring?
> ...



Oops, thought this was the UK nationals thread 
guess I'll repost on there.


and yes, I have. That's why I'm practising mostly 4x4x4 from now until the next comp


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Its a no no for me too
> Exams and work
> The masters will be a go go though



Shall I prelimanarily reserve you an Michael Jackson's seats?



sutty17 said:


> and yes, I have. That's why I'm practising mostly 4x4x4 from now until the next comp



My main goal is 7x7 mean. I've only been doing a few 4x4s the last week or so, however, with this new info things may change.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> sutty17 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I'm practising mostly 4x4x4 from now until the next comp
> ...


I've been doing around 50 /day, and a fair few 3x3x3s (hopefullly I can get another sub-20 average)


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > sutty17 said:
> ...



I can't do that many a day lol. I'll pick it up a little though. avg12 everyday if possible. You should also get a 6x6 I think.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> sutty17 said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...


I just can't be bothered to mod my v-6, so I can barely solve it faster than my 7


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go anyway (to Nationals)  Well, I don't think so...
> ...



Pleeeeeeese still include square 1..?


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2010)

Sq-1 should deffo be there.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2010)

Apparently, I am synonymous with square-1


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 8, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Apparently, I am synonymous with square-1



If you weren't before your WR, you certainly are now!


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Hey Thom, have you seen how close we are in 4x4?



I'll take part in that too if you don't mind. .4 seconds between the 3 of us. I've barely had time to practise anything lately though, what with coursework suddenly creeping up on me.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 8, 2010)

Edam said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Thom, have you seen how close we are in 4x4?
> ...


I completely missed that, we are crazy close.
Have you seen how close we are in magic as well? .02 between us, and .12 between me, you and James


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 8, 2010)

Leon will pwn you all at magic, the boy is damn fast.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Leon will pwn you all at magic, the boy is damn fast.



Agreed


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 8, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> I just can't be bothered to mod my v-6, so I can barely solve it faster than my 7



My mean at Brizzol was done on a totally unmodded V6 amazingly.



Edam said:


> I'll take part in that too if you don't mind.



The more the merrier. We seem to be in quite an elite group at the mo. 13-18 have quite a large gap either side of us. Muckers should join too.



04mucklowd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Leon will pwn you all at magic, the boy is damn fast.
> ...



Agreedier.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take part in that too if you don't mind.
> ...



I'd be happy to

I not actually that far behind you guys in magic avg and 4x4


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2010)

10p to whichever of us 1:3x.xx 4x4 average'ers makes the biggest improvement next comp.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

Edam said:


> 10p to whichever of us 1:3x.xx 4x4 average'ers makes the biggest improvement next comp.



Agreed


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 8, 2010)

Edam said:


> 10p to whichever of us 1:3x.xx 4x4 average'ers makes the biggest improvement next comp.



And a bonus 10p to the person with the fastest single time.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Leon will pwn you all at magic, the boy is damn fast.


Most definitely. Saw him getting a few sub 1.10's in practice at Bristol.



04mucklowd said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



I will have to try and beat you and James in magic 

Oh and Dan, how are you planning to get to this one?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

Im going to ask Oli Porter at school, if we could swap shifts
He usually works sunday


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2010)

i'll practise some magic too maybe. might manage some alright times for once.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 8, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Im going to ask Oli Porter at school, if we could swap shifts
> He usually works sunday


kl. I've been trying to find a decent but affordable place to stay.
Unless you fancy the 007 again? lol


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 8, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> kl. I've been trying to find a decent but affordable place to stay.
> Unless you fancy the 007 again? lol


Definitely YHA Bristol. Couldn't go there last time because it got booked up. It's really nice, and cheap, and has breakfast included


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > kl. I've been trying to find a decent but affordable place to stay.
> ...



Would you say that YHA is better than the half moon place?


----------



## Ewks (Apr 13, 2010)

I've decided to come to UK for a few weeks this summer and I will plan my trip to include this comp. So I'll be there.

Anyone know any other places I should visit in UK?


----------



## Toad (Apr 13, 2010)

Ewks said:


> I've decided to come to UK for a few weeks this summer and I will plan my trip to include this comp. So I'll be there.
> 
> Anyone know any other places I should visit in UK?



London obviously.


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

My house


----------



## Toad (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> My house



I was gonna say exactly this but then thought "what a Joey thing to say" so didn't...


----------



## Ewks (Apr 13, 2010)

From what I've heard you live up north, don't you Joey.


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, and it rocks.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Yeah, and it rocks.



....and hills and rain and cold.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

Ewks said:


> From what I've heard you live up north, don't you Joey.



I have taught you damn well  He does, and what was the other lesson you learnt? The south is better, correct. I would go from Bristol > Bath > Oxford > London > Cambridge. Maybe go to Cardiff before Bristol? Experience some Wales.

Having some mega venue related drama :|

Edit: Also wait for registration to open before booking flights...


----------



## Escher (Apr 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The south is better, correct.



The above is erroneous.
The south has no countryside worth seeing. It just has more shops.

Anyway, about this competition, it's looking more and more likely that I'll be leaving for America in June, or very early July, which means I probably won't be able to go 

I'm also not sure about whether I can make Nationals since I'm trying to save hard now, it basically depends on the methods of transportation available...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> The south has no countryside worth seeing. It just has more shops.



That is deep


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > The south is better, correct.
> ...


Fixed. lol


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



WIN.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 14, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > scotzbhoy said:
> ...



10 times nicer. We'll figure bookings as soon as registration opens (assuming the comp happens in Bristol!)


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 16, 2010)

Any idea when we'll know where the comp is gunna be?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 16, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> Any idea when we'll know where the comp is gunna be?


Most probably Bristol - and most probably at the venue for Bristol Spring 2010 (http://www.ukcubemasters.com/venue) - this is all yet to be confirmed - stay tuned


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be going


----------



## coinman (Apr 16, 2010)

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > The south is better, correct.
> ...



Who wants countryside? There are pleanty of places down south where you can go and look at fields 
I think the south is better. But the very very VERY best part of Britain has got to be that beautiful little northern place known as SCOTLAND . Particularly the east end of Glasgow.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 17, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Who wants countryside? There are pleanty of places down south where you can go and look at fields
> I think the south is better. But the very very VERY best part of Britain has got to be that beautiful little northern place known as SCOTLAND . Particularly the east end of Glasgow.



People, people! Let's all just agree to differ (although half of you are clearly wrong  )


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

I might be bringing some mates along to compete in this too 

And also one of them will be a girl!!


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> And also one of them will be a girl!!



I know her!


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

joey said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > And also one of them will be a girl!!
> ...



Actually no it's another girl (yes I know more than one ) but I might try and convince Kayleigh to come... She can solve a cube after all


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe it's a bit too early but goals, anyone?

Here are mine (single/average):

2x2x2: sub-3, sub-4 (unrealistic though right now...)
3x3x3: sub-9, sub-10 (trying to continue the pattern: sub-13, sub-12, sub-11, sub-10 )
4x4x4: sub-40, sub-43 (I think it's possible for me if I practise more after the exams and get a better cube)
5x5x5: sub-NR (hard though ), sub-1:25 (again, I just need to practise more after the exams)
OH: sub-18, sub-24 (shouldn't be very difficult)
Sq-1: sub-30, sub-40 (shouldn't be too hard...)
6x6x6: sub-OPB, sub-OPB
7x7x7: sub-OPB, anything will do I just want an average 
Pyraminx: sub-7?, sub-10? (I think it's doable with a decent pyraminx)

Team blind?: sub-1 minute with Thom or someone else using Roux???


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

Team BLD is sick when two people know Roux.

You're CN, too <3.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you already got a system for this?

I can't do full CMLL yet though, we would have to stick to 2 step CMLL...
For the L6Es, we could just say which edges need orienting, then we could just say the solution for the 4b and 4c.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

It depends who's calling and solving, really. 

The first block is easy to describe during inspection, the second is similar with stuff like push/pull front/back like with CFOP.

If I'm solving for CMLL, you can just describe the colours I point to for case recog, or two look is also easy.

For step 4a, it's easy enough to describe the edge flips. For step 4b, if you say the location of the UL and UR edges and how to adjust the U face the solution can be conveyed quicker, and it's trivial to name every 4c case.

I had no idea you could use Roux so well. How fast are you with it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2010)

My average is around 20 seconds, Rowan is better than me


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I was giving rowan some tuition for a short period.

The most obvious optimisation is learning RU'r'U'M'UrUr' for the 6flip until you can learn the centre misorientation shortcuts. And get used to the insane LSE lookahead.

Also, I just realised. I've been learning how to do CMLL+EO in one alg - so for some cases I'll ask for the EO aswell during CMLL. Might be slower than doing them separately for TeamBLD though, worth testing it out.

EDIT; Goals!

2x2x2: sub4 avg
3x3x3: sub13 avg
4x4x4: sub60 avg (I'd need to practice)
5x5x5: sub120 single 
OH: sub30avg
Sq-1: sub50 avg
Pyraminx: sub10 avg ^_^
MasterMagic: sub3 avg
FMC: sub35 
BLD: sub3


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a pretty nice alg there. For opposite edges on top, I just use an OLL alg.
What do you use for the opposite edges on top and bottom?

EDIT: nvm, I already found a 7 mover using M and U...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 20, 2010)

Goals for July
3x3: sub-30, sub-35
4x4: sub-2:00, sub-2:15
5x5: sub-4:00 
2x2: sub-8, sub-10
3OH: sub-60, sub-80
Megaminx: sub-4:00 
Pyraminx: sub-13
Square-1: sub-60, sub-120 
Rubik's Clock: sub-20, sub-22
6x6: sub-7:00 
7x7: sub-10:00 
Magic: sub-2
Master Magic: sub-7

I think these are achievable - anyone who knows me will know how slow I am


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

These will probably change, but I'll give my main goals for now:
2x2: sub-3.5, sub-4.5
Pyra: NR single with a 10 average. That's how I work in pyra 
3bld: sub-2:30
4bld: sub-10
5bld: sub-20
Multibld: 4/4 I guess
Clock: NR, NR (although I kinda want Mark to get it)
Magic: sub-10?!
MMagic: sub-20?!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> That's a pretty nice alg there. For opposite edges on top, I just use an OLL alg.
> What do you use for the opposite edges on top and bottom?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I already found a 7 mover using M and U...




I know a 4 mover using FMU but it's not fast. The 7 mover is the best solution, it's the worst EO case.


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

My goals:

Clock: SubDaniel and therefore NR.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 20, 2010)

You obviously haven't taken into consideration how good I am


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> You obviously haven't taken into consideration how good I am



Please tell me this is a joke?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 20, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously haven't taken into consideration how good I am
> ...



Also, I raced Olivér for quite some time on Saturday and beat him reasonable amounts  I was disappointed with my German clock average  Even though it was nearly sub NR


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Well if it isn't me then I don't mind as long as it isn't Daniel...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Well if it isn't you then you're a slacker! I haven't even done 1000 solves yet (965 according to CCT). You could do at least 20000 before July. Get on with it - I want sub-WR for Mark!

EDIT: Also, why does sub-Daniel imply sub-NR? Last time I checked Charlie had the NRs.


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Yes but you will beat those. And thanks for the encouragement lol.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



What if Charlie beats them by more? She might be secretly practising it...


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Just shush.


----------



## Escher (Apr 20, 2010)

How do you all know I haven't bought a Clock after last Bristol, and been practicing a lot? I haven't been talking much about other events for a while, have I?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

That's because you've secretly switched to Roux.


----------



## Escher (Apr 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> That's because you've secretly switched to Roux.



Yeah, and ZZ.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 21, 2010)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 5, sub 7
3x3: Sub 17, sub 20
4x4: Sub 1:40, sub 2:00
7x7: Sub 12
Pyra: Sub 15, sub 25
Mega: Sub 5:00
Sq 1: Sub 30, Sub 40
Magic: Sub 1.50, sub 1.60.

Most should be achievable.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> MasterMagic: sub3 avg


Has someone been practising? 

2x2 - retired
3x3 - sub24avg
4x4 sub1:30avg sub 1:20 single
5x5 - retired
6x6 - sub4.45mean
7x7 - ANY mean.
Magic- sub Master Magic
Master Magic - sub Thom
Pyraminx - retired


----------



## leon12345 (Apr 23, 2010)

i hope i can go to this one cause bristol spring was so fun!


----------



## joey (Apr 23, 2010)

LEON


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

joey said:


> LEON



*LINK


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2010)

HEY 
HELLO
LISTEN

WATCH OUT!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > LEON
> ...








Leon





Link


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



WIN


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

Ben are you gonna be coming to Masters?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 23, 2010)

I love Leon! Ultimate favourite UK cutie cuber! Please come


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Ben are you gonna be coming to Masters?



No, I may be going to nationals though.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 30, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Have to agree there, this used to be the view from my back yard 





But yeh, my vote goes for anywhere up north ... Bristol is a fair trek from here..


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Well, it's not going to be in the north, for the many reasons I have mentioned already  I would consider other southern locations, but it's looking like Bath or Bristol at the moment really unless somebody else would like to make another realistic suggestion


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 30, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well, it's not going to be in the north, for the many reasons I have mentioned already  I would consider other southern locations, but it's looking like Bath or Bristol at the moment really unless somebody else would like to make another realistic suggestion



It would be nice to have a comp in Scotland actually. As far as I'm aware there haven't been any competitions here, ever! I don't think Scotland would be a realistic suggestion for this comp, but possibly in future. I think a good time/place would be Edinburgh, right after the festival in August (so start of sept). It would mean folks can make a holiday of it, and maybe catch the end of the festival. There are plenty student unions which might be able to offer up a cheap venue...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not going to be in the north, for the many reasons I have mentioned already  I would consider other southern locations, but it's looking like Bath or Bristol at the moment really unless somebody else would like to make another realistic suggestion
> ...



If you would like this to happen then I don't mind co-organising with you, but I'm going it alone as I have no links with Scotland and it would be extremely difficult for me to organise alone. Provided you can find me a venue at a reasonable price and don't mind helping out, we could perhaps work something out. PM me about it if you want to take it further


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> It would be nice to have a comp in Scotland actually. As far as I'm aware there haven't been any competitions here, ever! I don't think Scotland would be a realistic suggestion for this comp, but possibly in future. I think a good time/place would be Edinburgh, right after the festival in August (so start of sept). It would mean folks can make a holiday of it, and maybe catch the end of the festival. There are plenty student unions which might be able to offer up a cheap venue...


If you can come up with a venue that also serves as accommodation then it simplifies things massively.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 30, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice to have a comp in Scotland actually. As far as I'm aware there haven't been any competitions here, ever! I don't think Scotland would be a realistic suggestion for this comp, but possibly in future. I think a good time/place would be Edinburgh, right after the festival in August (so start of sept). It would mean folks can make a holiday of it, and maybe catch the end of the festival. There are plenty student unions which might be able to offer up a cheap venue...
> ...



Ah yes, because I do not live in Scotland and therefore do not have a flat for everybody to sleep in 

Check out some youth hostels perhaps? Or at least venues near youth hostels?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, OK I'll look into it ... I've only been to one competition myself so far so very new to this kind of stuff, but I'll make some enquiries and see what I can come up with. So the general idea is to find cheap accommodation, close to (or part of) a cheap venue. Budget-wise, what would we be looking at for the venue, maybe £500 max?

EDIT: Oh and flat-wise no-can-do, unless folks are up for camping 

EDIT2: Also, what kind of square meterage are we looking for?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Wow, OK I'll look into it ... I've only been to one competition myself so far so very new to this kind of stuff, but I'll make some enquiries and see what I can come up with. So the general idea is to find cheap accommodation, close to (or part of) a cheap venue. Budget-wise, what would we be looking at for the venue, maybe £500 max?
> 
> EDIT: Oh and flat-wise no-can-do, unless folks are up for camping
> 
> EDIT2: Also, what kind of square meterage are we looking for?



I think we should PM about this, or email because otherwise this thread is going to be totally hijacked. Send me a brief message to [email protected] and I'll send you something tonight about what to look for.

And no, £500 is a low budget for a venue. At least in the city centre in the south it is anyway.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Charlie, I've sent you an email cheers


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Hi Charlie, I've sent you an email cheers



I saw, I'll reply when I get to my parents house, in about 2-3 hours time.

Also, perhaps I should just buy a flat in Scotland now and then the accommodation will be sorted


----------



## Escher (May 6, 2010)

I'm leaving for Canada on the 26th of July so I can make this competition now, looking forward to it 
I'll also be able to make UK Nationals definitely, for what it's worth.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> I'm leaving for Canada on the 26th of July



I'll get the syrup ready.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm leaving for Canada on the 26th of July
> ...



<<Mind boggles>>


----------



## Robbytrooper (May 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Robby, I'm very new to Cubing only really picked on up about 6 months ago. My Daughter brought one home from a party one day and wanted me to help her with it so I decided to learn it. Thankyou Dan Brown!

I've found it's something that I really enjoy I've done a few timed runs and have gotten it down to under two mins my personal best being 1.16 Sophie my 7 year old daughter has managed a time of 3.47! I expect great things from her!

I'm hoping we can attend the forthcoming event although we might have to leave registration until the last minute because my wife is expecting our third child at the end of June.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 6, 2010)

Robbytrooper said:


> Hi Everyone, I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Robby, I'm very new to Cubing only really picked on up about 6 months ago. My Daughter brought one home from a party one day and wanted me to help her with it so I decided to learn it. Thankyou Dan Brown!
> 
> I've found it's something that I really enjoy I've done a few timed runs and have gotten it down to under two mins my personal best being 1.16 Sophie my 7 year old daughter has managed a time of 3.47! I expect great things from her!
> 
> I'm hoping we can attend the forthcoming event although we might have to leave registration until the last minute because my wife is expecting our third child at the end of June.



Hello Robby! Nice to have another UK cuber around - there's quite a few of us on here. The Masters will be awesome fun - do come along! And learn some other puzzles too (like 2,4,5,pyraminx) so you can compete in lots of things


----------



## Toad (May 6, 2010)

Robbytrooper said:


> Hi Everyone, I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Robby, I'm very new to Cubing only really picked on up about 6 months ago. My Daughter brought one home from a party one day and wanted me to help her with it so I decided to learn it. Thankyou Dan Brown!
> 
> I've found it's something that I really enjoy I've done a few timed runs and have gotten it down to under two mins my personal best being 1.16 Sophie my 7 year old daughter has managed a time of 3.47! I expect great things from her!
> 
> I'm hoping we can attend the forthcoming event although we might have to leave registration until the last minute because my wife is expecting our third child at the end of June.



Welcome along!! Always nice to have new people from the UK!! And I look forward to hopefully meeting you at Masters


----------



## Edam (May 6, 2010)

Robbytrooper said:


> Hi Everyone, I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Robby, I'm very new to Cubing only really picked on up about 6 months ago. My Daughter brought one home from a party one day and wanted me to help her with it so I decided to learn it. Thankyou Dan Brown!
> 
> I've found it's something that I really enjoy I've done a few timed runs and have gotten it down to under two mins my personal best being 1.16 Sophie my 7 year old daughter has managed a time of 3.47! I expect great things from her!
> 
> I'm hoping we can attend the forthcoming event although we might have to leave registration until the last minute because my wife is expecting our third child at the end of June.



Hey! Welcome. 
Plymouth ey? That's pretty much where I'm from, well a little bit up the A38. My dad worked on the barbican for a while. Nice to know there's someone else in the area! I'll be back for the summer in a few weeks, we'll have to have a meet and talk cubing sometime!


----------



## Shkanneti (May 28, 2010)

Hello everyone , I'm Kanneti. It is my first message here, and I speak english not very well, so, don't blame me 
This year, I want to come for the UK Masters, and I will go by hitch-hicking from France ( and by ferry, of course, but I will pay the ferry  ), and I want to stay in Bristol for a more few days for visit, (like coming on wednesday before the competition, and go back the wednesday after the competition) so, I wondering if someone can accomodate me (I found this word on google translate, so I don't know if it is appropriate for this context  )
So, thank you for advance 
See you soon


----------



## Toad (May 28, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> Hello everyone , I'm Kanneti. It is my first message here, and I speak english not very well, so, don't blame me
> This year, I want to come for the UK Masters, and I will go by hitch-hicking from France ( and by ferry, of course, but I will pay the ferry  ), and I want to stay in Bristol for a more few days for visit, (like coming on wednesday before the competition, and go back the wednesday after the competition) so, I wondering if someone can accomodate me (*I found this word on google translate, so I don't know if it is appropriate for this context  *)
> So, thank you for advance
> See you soon



It's the perfect word for that context.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 28, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> Hello everyone , I'm Kanneti. It is my first message here, and I speak english not very well, so, don't blame me
> This year, I want to come for the UK Masters, and I will go by hitch-hicking from France ( and by ferry, of course, but I will pay the ferry  ), and I want to stay in Bristol for a more few days for visit, (like coming on wednesday before the competition, and go back the wednesday after the competition) so, I wondering if someone can accomodate me (I found this word on google translate, so I don't know if it is appropriate for this context  )
> So, thank you for advance
> See you soon



Well thats megaminx first place gone...
But what ever I dont really deserve it

You can stay with us in the YHA hostel if you wish


----------



## Toad (May 28, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Shkanneti said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone , I'm Kanneti. It is my first message here, and I speak english not very well, so, don't blame me
> ...



He's there much longer than anyone else will be though...


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 28, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> Hello everyone , I'm Kanneti. It is my first message here, and I speak english not very well, so, don't blame me
> This year, I want to come for the UK Masters, and I will go by hitch-hicking from France ( and by ferry, of course, but I will pay the ferry  ), and I want to stay in Bristol for a more few days for visit, (like coming on wednesday before the competition, and go back the wednesday after the competition) so, I wondering if someone can accomodate me (I found this word on google translate, so I don't know if it is appropriate for this context  )
> So, thank you for advance
> See you soon



Salut Kanneti!

The date has not been 100% confirmed yet (venue hasn't replied to me) so it could change to the weekend before. It will be made clearer in the next two weeks.

Normally I would say you can stay at my place (I am the only one who lives in Bristol really) but I am not sure I will be here at the time and afterwards I will be going to Czech Open very soon as I am visiting Prague before the actual competition. On Friday and Saturday night of the competition everyone will stay with me I expect, so those nights will be okay, I just cannot confirm before and after.

There is a cheap hostel that you can stay in otherwise!


----------



## Shkanneti (May 30, 2010)

Hi Charlie 

I forgot that I have to stay in Paris doing some stuff concerning my college, so, the sooner I could come is on Thursday or Friday. Thank you for accomodating me  (can I stay the Sunday night too?)
For the time after the competition, I think may be I will go visit London. 
Concerning the week of the competition, if it is the week before, I will go to the First Chamal'open 2010, so, I hope you will not change anything 
You will go to the Czech by what? Plane? Car?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 30, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> I forgot that I have to stay in Paris doing some stuff concerning my college, so, the sooner I could come is on Thursday or Friday. Thank you for accomodating me  (can I stay the Sunday night too?)
> For the time after the competition, I think may be I will go visit London.
> ...



Aww...I could take you around London if I didn't have exams


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi!

I'm a french cuber too, and I want maybe to come.
So, I must inform my mother about the competition.
When can we have sure date and venue?
I go chamal open (3/4 july) too, and the actual date is good for me.
Thanks for your reply,
Hippolyte!!!

PS: sorry for my english, it insn't my favourite language  (but, I'm never been in England; maybe I like better english after...)


----------



## Randomcuber (Jun 6, 2010)

In some competitions there are guidelines to who can take part (you have to be faster than a certain time) are there any for the uk masters?? (because im not very good lol)


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 6, 2010)

Please someone keep me up to date with this as I don't check the forum regular enough


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 8, 2010)

Now time to get excited about this one!
My last exam is on June 15th, so from then on I'll be practising like crazy.
Hopefully not fail quite so badly in square 1 next time.


----------



## Toad (Jun 8, 2010)

How confirmed is the date...?

Still not sorted the venue? I kinda wanna look at booking accom. and travel soon.


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 8, 2010)

won't be able to come as I had ALL my cubes stolen when they were in my bag last night... gunna take a while to replace them.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 8, 2010)

Tomarse said:


> won't be able to come as I had ALL my cubes stolen when they were in my bag last night... gunna take a while to replace them.



ooo that is bad...


----------



## Toad (Jun 8, 2010)

Tomarse said:


> won't be able to come as I had ALL my cubes stolen when they were in my bag last night... gunna take a while to replace them.





How?! Where?! That sucks hard.


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 8, 2010)

was in a bar with my mates, went outside to speak to someone, all my mates left the bar I was like "I'll catch up after I get my bag" went in to get it, gone. :/ stupid on my part, but my mates surely should of picked my bag up for me, I'd do it for them.


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2010)

You can borrow cubes?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 8, 2010)

joey said:


> You can borrow cubes?



Yer 
but what is he going to use for practice


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah the venue is really really really in a state of BAD. So much so that I am considered postponing. I'll have to make a decision over the weekend and then let you know.


----------



## Toad (Jun 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yeah the venue is really really really in a state of BAD. So much so that I am considered postponing. I'll have to make a decision over the weekend and then let you know.



Ok cool. I await the news...


----------



## Ewks (Jun 8, 2010)

I already booked some flights etc. 'cause I have other plans for july too. So I'll be in Bristol on the weekend anyway, if not to compete then just to have fun and see some UK.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yeah the venue is really really really in a state of BAD. So much so that I am considered postponing. I'll have to make a decision over the weekend and then let you know.


 Not free until September after that


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry guys, I am doing what I can  Not even in Bristol at the moment, so it's a bit complicado.


----------



## Vishal (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello my name is Vishal Im from America Florida i have a house in london and come there every few months to see my grandparents i just learned about the cubing community a few months agao my favorite cube is the 2x2 and i recently learned cll right now i can solve it in around 5 seconds still praciting i am 13 yeears old just wanted to introduce myself i will be coming to the masters and competing in the 2x2


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 16, 2010)

Up.

@Charlie: have you news about the competition?
Is the date sure?
For the train, we must know that.

Thanks.
Hippolyte!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2010)

The current situation for the competition is that there is no venue and to prevent people having accommodation or travel problems I am looking to postpone the competition. I am speaking with the WCA about this and will update you all as soon as possible.


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 16, 2010)

Fingers crossed. Standing by...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 16, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> .......I am looking to postpone the competition.



As long as it is sometime before September, I am still definately in. Helen is due Sept18.


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2010)

As long as it's after Sept18th I'm in...

Have fun choosing


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> As long as it's after Sept18th I'm in...
> 
> Have fun choosing



No me = No Frank...........


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's after Sept18th I'm in...
> ...



I concede defeat.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am definitely going.

As long as it is before I stop cubing, I am going.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 16, 2010)

Right now, anytime after 28th June and before 20th Septermber is good for me 

Good luck Charlie, I'm sure you'll sort things out on time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2010)

Well at the moment I definitely want to postpone so there isn't a last minute rush. I'm still waiting to hear from Ron as he is a busy guy. I will keep you all updated! The alternatives are to have exactly the same comp about a month after or to maybe have another one dayer as I think that went quite well, but the numbers would be limited for that.

Nothing is set in stone basically.


----------



## Escher (Jun 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well at the moment I definitely want to postpone so there isn't a last minute rush. I'm still waiting to hear from Ron as he is a busy guy. I will keep you all updated! The alternatives are to have exactly the same comp about a month after or to maybe have another one dayer as I think that went quite well, but the numbers would be limited for that.
> 
> Nothing is set in stone basically.



I'd personally prefer the 1 day competition option, since August is bad on the being-in-the-country front. Plus in July it's less likely that people will be away compared to mid-August, since it's the beginning of the school holidays.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2010)

If it's going to be a one day competition and the schedule will be very similar to UK nationals 2010, then I don't mind... (That schedule contains all of my main events plus other events I like (2x2x2 + pyraminx + sq-1))


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope it'd be 2 days so more events can be fit in (like 4bld which I plan on practising) but if worse comes to worst, I'd still go for a 1 day comp


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 17, 2010)

From my POV the 1-day format was so much easier on the organisers (and the would-be big-cube scramblers!). Organising overnight accommodation also causes lots of headaches. We could run big-blind during lunch alongside FMC -- competitors would have to prioritise.


----------



## Toad (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't mind what it is I just want to go to a comp!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 17, 2010)

The one day option wouldn't necessarily be on the same day though, just so that's clear. It could just be any day. I think the way Michael and I dealt with the events and such this time round was really very good, but it wouldn't work with more than 25 people I don't think. If we had say 30+ there wouldn't be time for all the side events, and there would only be two rounds of 3x3x3. I also would not want to run FMC AND a big BLD over lunch because the numbers of competitors would be really very small and it might be a bit pointless as those events aren't really heavily done in the UK by a large amount of people. Another major downer about a one day competition is that people will not come from abroad, and for me that is a bit part of organising. My friends from all over Europe have great competitions that I go to, and I want to offer the same thing for them in the UK.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> My friends from all over Europe have great competitions that I go to, and I want to offer the same thing for them in the UK.



Hear, hear!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 17, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > My friends from all over Europe have great competitions that I go to, and I want to offer the same thing for them in the UK.
> ...



True - I missed Lars at the UK Nationals. I suppose I'd better get my act together and stage a comp here in Nottingham -- I'm trying to find a cheap venue that will double as accommodation.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Please do! I'd like to visit Nottingham


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm, I hear I live close to Nottingham


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 17, 2010)

For the one dayer's my preferance would be sunday over saturday if possible


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering, I am now free for one weekend in August - the 14th/15th (as long as my cycle ride doesn't get 5 days off schedule!). Other than that, I would just love to get to a comp sometime before Euros because I don't think I can live that long without one


----------



## Toad (Jun 22, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I would just love to get to a comp sometime before Euros because I don't think I can live that long without one



Same.

But I'm hardly free :|


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2010)

*UK MASTERS HAS BEEN POSTPONED *

That's the official bit anyway. The venue situation has not been resolved and there is no avoiding this, so hopefully it can be rearranged for August/September time (I have no idea about my own calendar yet, so don't start suggesting dates!). I might do it when the kids have gone back to school, which means the venue will certainly be free.

On the up side, I will have an unofficial weekend bash at mine if anybody is up for it. Spaces are limited so tell me sooner rather than later if you are interested and I'll get something sorted out. 

Sorry to postpone, I'm just as disappointed as you guys might be. <3


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2010)

After August 23rd please 

Pre-weekend bash weekend bash this weekend


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2010)

This means I have loads of time to get good at stuff again 

Hmm, maybe I should go to a foreign competition then...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> This means I have loads of time to get good at stuff again
> 
> Hmm, maybe I should go to a *foreign competition* then...



But which one(s)?...

And if you're going to a foreign competition, I'd like to go too so don't leave me out! (unless it'll be really expensive to get to the country and stay there for a few days)...


----------



## coinman (Jul 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > This means I have loads of time to get good at stuff again
> ...



You are all welcome to attend Swedish open! Its fairly cheap to fly here with Ryan Air. We have a really nice venue and you can stay at the venue for a very low price sins it owned by a cuber! A bed in a double room is les then £20 a night, a bed in a dormitory is les then £10. The venue is a small conference center in the countryside near the city of Uppsala, not to far from Stockholm. 

For more info se: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishOpen2010

And: http://apelgam.se/Rubik/SM2010/?lang=ENG

The venue: http://www.wattholma-kursgard.se/


----------

